# 94 Altima 230k miles stalling



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I have had idling and pulling/jerking issues with my 94 Altima for a while.
I placed a new distributor and used ECM and that seemed to fixed the issue for a while.

Recently I had timing belt and glides changed. After that repair the car would stall at stops and idle erratically. I then replaced the coolant temp sensor thinking that could be triggering it.

Now my Altima is intermittently stalling when I place vehicle in park. 
Also, the rpms will drop significantly when coming to a stop. The rpms will go from a normal 6-7k rpms and drop to 1-3k rpms and bounce right back up to normal range. Any ideas are most welcomed.
Regards,
Andy


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, Andy--

Did you isolate your initial idling problem prior to replacing parts? 
What brand of distributor was the replacement?

A bit more vehicle history might be needed.


----------



## acuevas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey MattSF415,
Actually, I did not isolate the idling problem before the timing belt replacement. What happened was about 4 months ago I replaced the distributor(Duralast-reman), distributor coil(new), we also replaced the engine control computer(used), TPS, MAF sensor(used). And that seemed to solve the issue. Then recently I had timing belt/glides replaced and then after the repair the issue came back. I then replaced the temp sensor, thinking that was issue, and problem initially persisted. But, it went away the next day but then came back after of about three weeks.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, 

At this point anything could be wrong. The only two really dependable distributors are the Hitachi made remanufactured distributor and the Nissan OEM. All the others are crappy. My guess is your replacement crapped out again after a few weeks. 

About the timing belt...
My 1994 has a chain, so if you have the 2.4L 4 cylinder, you should have a chain, too? No need to change the chain out. 

Why did you change the ECU/PCM out? Was the MAFS and TPS bad? 

The problem with throwing new parts in a car without properly diagnosing the issue is you create more problems. The new parts may or may not work properly, especially if they were used to begin with. Plus you're throwing money at it w/o assurance that the new parts are fixing what is really the problem. 






acuevas said:


> Hey MattSF415,
> Actually, I did not isolate the idling problem before the timing belt replacement. What happened was about 4 months ago I replaced the distributor(Duralast-reman), distributor coil(new), we also replaced the engine control computer(used), TPS, MAF sensor(used). And that seemed to solve the issue. Then recently I had timing belt/glides replaced and then after the repair the issue came back. I then replaced the temp sensor, thinking that was issue, and problem initially persisted. But, it went away the next day but then came back after of about three weeks.


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

replace the mass air flow sensor, RockAuto has them for around $100 after shipping, handling and tax

just had this issue with my 97 altima which is the reason i own the car now, previous owner couldnt figure it out even after spending $3000+ to find the issue, i basically have a brand new car with all the parts he replaced


----------

